# mailx "No mail for user"

## Zedexodus

I've configured postfix following this http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Postfix and emerged mailx. I tried sending some test mail with mailx and it worked fine (the mail is inside ~/.maildir/new), but when I use the command 

```
mailx
```

 on it's own or 

```
mailx -e
```

 I get back "No mail for root". The mail is clearly inside ~/.maildir and I have the environment variable 

```
MAILDIR="~/.maildir"
```

I can't see what's wrong here. After echoing 

```
$MAILDIR
```

 to confirm 

```
env-update && . /etc/profile
```

 had set the environment variable correctly it returns back: 

```
~/.maildir

You have new mail in /USER/.maildir/
```

I can't grasp what exactly I have configured wrongly.

Here's my main.cf and master.cf for postfix.

main.cf

master.cf

Thanks for any help you can give.

----------

## ShadowCat8

Greetings,

I know this is a bit late, but I just came across your post looking for something else.

As a thought, have you properly configured your ~/.mailrc file?

Perhaps post a copy of it (with sensitive data edited out) up here.

HTH.  Let us know.

----------

